# Nerites



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Do you find the eggs they leave behind minimal compared to what they contribute to an aquariums overall health? 

Or do you hate those eggs lol and choose not to keep Nerites?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hate the eggs as they can be hard to remove, but love nerites for keeping algae at bay.


----------



## Betta4ever! (5 mo ago)

I really want nerites, but my tanks have low ph... But if I ever set up a tank with fish that like higher ph, I'll definitely get some!


----------



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Most information online shows a very high pH and seems more for the Marine species. We have pH anywhere from 7.2 to sometimes a quite high 8.5 and even in the 9's depending how the city sends it out. We don't use any products to stabilize the pH as most have ill effects on plants. So very cautious water changes lol...but with live plants and good bacteria things should level out. But still we get stuck with high pH even lafter letting water sit. 

Our oldest Nerite, kept forever in freshwater, is over 2 years actually almost 2.5 years. Our shortest living Nerite, a smaller species, lived for about 1.5 years. Was constantly harassed by a very bad pleco!

How high is your pH?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep assassin snails in one of my shrimp tanks that has a ph of 6.3 as I use ro/di water in it. I also keep a very small piece of cuttle bone in it for them. I have found baby assassins in there now.


----------



## Betta4ever! (5 mo ago)

KeeperOFnano said:


> How high is your pH?


In my Ramirezi tank, 5,5. Now I'm setting up a 6ish one for Betta Channoides.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

KeeperOFnano said:


> Do you find the eggs they leave behind minimal compared to what they contribute to an aquariums overall health?
> 
> Or do you hate those eggs lol and choose not to keep Nerites?


I don't ever get eggs from nerite snails. I do get eggs from my albino corydoras though.


----------

